# AKKI Seminar in Baltimore Maryland



## Bill Smith (May 5, 2002)

I wanted to letting everyone know that the AKKI is having
an open seminar for all systems and styles. Friday evening,
June 21st, 2002. It will be held in the Best Western in Baltimore.

Location: Best Western Conference Center, 5625 O'Donnell Street, Baltimore, Maryland or contact the AKKI at 307-789-4124, email - akki@allwest.com

                                          Or

Bruce Smith - AKKI Regional Rep at 410-742-2094 or 443-366-6277, email - kenpo@shore.intercom.net

Thanks andhope to see you there,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Mace (May 8, 2002)

Hi GD7,
 Mr Mills will be teaching at the seminars along with several of his higher ranking black belts. Its great to be able to get him out to the east coast.  Hope this helps.
Respectfully,
Mace
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

thanks for the info.  Is he good?
:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (May 8, 2002)

Mace answered it for me. Mr. Paul Mills and the AKKI high 
ranking Black Belts will be conducting the seminars with
Mr. Mills. It should be a good time for all.

Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Mace (May 9, 2002)

Hi GD7,
 Well, the last time I trained at his house he mentioned your name and said that you two have had good discussions in the past about AK. So I'll lob that volley back into your court.   As for my opinion,I wouldn't train under him if I didn't think he was good. I expect most students of kenpo would answer the same about the heads of their associations.
Respectfully,
Mace


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

Good Response..... you didn't take the bait.   LOL.......   Yes, I have know Paul for over 20 years..  I find him to be quite a unique individual and enjoy him immensely!  Your choice of instructors is excellent!!  (Well, there is one other that you could not loose with) lol.....  Paul has a great working knowledge of the Art learn as much as you can while you can.  Keep your eyes and ears open to additional options as well...

Tell him Hi for me........  And would you do me  a HUGE favor....... when you see him would you give him a pack of gum.  (tell him I told you to do it and watch his face)!  I'll wait to hear what happens! 

Thanks.....

:asian:


----------



## Mace (May 9, 2002)

LOL,
 I'll offer up the hello and the pack of gum for you, I just hope that I don't "feel" his response during the seminars. LOL. Boy I hope the phrase "don't shoot the messanger" is universal!! 
 All kidding aside, Mr Mills has said roughly the same about you, that you are a fantastic instructor/kenpoist and seems to respect your knowledge and ability greatly. As for keeping my eyes and ears open, I always do. There are people such as yourself outside of the AKKI whose opinions and thoughts I follow closely. I always try to keep my cup empty, but I do tend to question everything. Ha. Thanks for all the wisdom you have shared here.
Respectfully,
Mace


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

Make it spearmint!  and thanks for the kind words.  I gotta crash one of Pauls Camps in Vegas soon, got to keep an eye on Derek Ence (one of my favorite guys)!

:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 6, 2002)

The AKKI East Coast camp is coming up soon and since this was getting passed back on the Kenpo page, I thought I'd bring this info back up.

Mr. C, I've heard a lot of good things about you and if you're ever in the Washington D.C., Maryland, Virginia area let me know. I'd like to have a chance to meet the ole timers who knew Mr. Parker. I didn't have the honor to meet him. Everytime I talk to Mr. Mills and others, they always have stories of their time with him. I feel that even though I never met him, I get to know him through the stories.

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

When Im close I'll let you know!

thanks

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

I will be certain to post all the info and make certain that you are invited Bill!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr. C
Let's talk Friday night and see what we can come up with about that.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Mr. C and Seig. Look forward to getting the invites.

Bill Smith


----------



## Mace (Jun 14, 2002)

Just wanted to let anyone who may be interested know that the seminar schedule has been posted at the AKKI website. Check in Seminars and Events for a downloadable schedule. Hope to see some of you there next Friday.
Respectfully,
Mace


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 14, 2002)

Where in New England are you from?


----------



## Mace (Jun 14, 2002)

I live in Stafford Springs which is on the Mass border. I'm about 80 to 90 minutes from New Bedford. Whereabouts do you train in NB?
Sean


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

just how many schools are in that area?????

Kenpo Joe
Steve Arsenault
Lance Soars
Joe Palanzo
Akki...
Akks...


----------



## Mace (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi GD,
 There are a few more than that in the NB area if I'm not mistaken, but no AKKI. We're all in CT with one school and 2 clubs. We may be small, but we are still our own state. :rofl: 
Respectfully,
Mace


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 16, 2002)

There is one AKKI school in CT, run by Mr. Harrington. As far as AKKI in Maryland, there are four (Frederick, Westminster, Silver Spring and Salisbury). You also have one IKKA in Pikesville (Yitz Kenpo), I believe 3 or 4 AKKS sckools in the Baltimore area and one in Salisbury. Also Mr. Palanzo's WKKA near Baltimore.

Bill Smith


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

why I am in Shepherdstown!


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mace _
> 
> *I live in Stafford Springs which is on the Mass border. I'm about 80 to 90 minutes from New Bedford. Whereabouts do you train in NB?
> Sean *




I actually train in FL with Mr. Wedlake. I haven't been in a while (shame on me), but I have been busy with my job...flight medic in the army guard. We are going to Bosnia in April...DOH!

I started with Steve Arsenaults *FIRST* instructor, Leo Lacerte, in conjunction with Steve. Actually I was Steve's *FIRST* kenpo student. I used to train with Steve in his parents back yard! I trained with Lacerte from 1987 until 1994. I was accepted as a student of Mr. Wedlake in 1994:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *just how many schools are in that area?????
> 
> ...



Kenpo schools?

Well.......
There is Kenpo Joe, Steve Arsenault, Tony Cogliandro's group, Lacerte, and myself.

That's it for Ed Parker's Kenpo in the Southeastern portion of Massachusetts that I know of...:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought I had them all......
thanks Lance.
:asian:


----------

